# What to do with a guy who doesn't pick up his dog poop?



## Rube

About 2 times a week I wake up to find a big pile of dog poo under my balcony. I'm on the second floor with a car port under me, it doesn't smell but it's just unpleasent. I think he walks his dog really really early around 5ish as to not get caught so I'm going to have to wake up early if I want to catch him but I don't know what to do when I do catch him, it's not like I can take it to the police, they are more than useless in this country. At an old address there was a crazy guy who would scream at the top of his lungs every morning at 6 to his neighbor that he was going to kill him and cut his head off, we're talking years, and the police wouldn't do anything about that so I don't have a lot of hope. 

I can only think of a few options

1) Verbally threaten him. I'm 6 feet with muscles, I deplore violence so I wouldn't actually do anything but he doesn't know that. Maybe if I threaten to break his neck he'll take his dog another route (he cuts through our parking lot, private property)

2) Follow him home and return the poo to his mailbox with a note

3) Put on my rubber gloves and just shove the poo into his face

4) Take a pic and threaten to show it to the police

My parking lot is starting to look like the night sky with constellations there is so much poo so what is a guy to do?


----------



## larabell

Rube said:


> My parking lot is starting to look like the night sky with constellations there is so much poo so what is a guy to do?


I wouldn't threaten him. If he's getting up before 5am, it's possible he really is trying to avoid being seen. If you manage to get a photo, try captioning it with something like "clean up after your dog", make a few A4 sized copies, and hang them around your parking lot where the culprit will be sure to see them. Do it at 3am and don't sign it -- he could invoke Japan's strict privacy laws against you for publishing a copy of his face but, more likely than not, he'll take his business elsewhere.


----------



## Rube

lol, that was the first thing I thought as well, putting his pic up but my wife freaked out and said it was the worst idea because of "neighborhood calmness"


----------



## vii

Tack a note there, sans pic, telling him that he's been spotted doing it, and to knock it off.


----------



## Singapore Saint

As a dog owner myself, this guy's behaviour is disgusting.. a photo of it along with a message could work...

If not, try an eye for an eye.... leave one of your own outside his door one morning!!

Edit - sorry, I meant take a photo of it, add a message, and post through his door...


----------



## Rube

Singapore Saint said:


> If not, try an eye for an eye.... leave one of your own outside his door one morning!!


lol, I would never think of doing that 

Most people are actually so good about cleaning up after their dogs in this country, I just always seem to have the bad luck of having a crazy neighbor.

There is another guy who's house is across the drive and this freak owns a rooster. Every morning at dawn the rooster starts his cock-a-doodle-doo thing. Can't sleep with the windows open here. I mean I would expect roosters in the country side but Tokyo? 

Anybody have any neighbor problems like this? or am I just like a freak magnet?


----------



## Singapore Saint

Rube said:


> Anybody have any neighbor problems like this? or am I just like a freak magnet?


I guess we'll find out soon - I move to Tokyo at the end of the month, so if you live anywhere near Yoyogi Koen, then yes, you are a freak magnet...!


----------



## Rube

Yoyogi is a pretty blah park but in the summer people put on parties that are fun, and yeah there are plenty of freaks there.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Rube said:


> Yoyogi is a pretty blah park but in the summer people put on parties that are fun, and yeah there are plenty of freaks there.


Doing myself a bit of an injustice, but I meant that I was moving to near Yoyogi Koen, so if I ended up as your neighbour, then you would be a freak magnet!


----------



## Rube

lol, you made perfect sense, I was just going off on a tangent. Tokyo has some really nice parks, Yoyogi just isn't one of them imho but because it is so central there are a lot of parties that happen in the summer.


----------



## Rube

So I got through a few weeks without any poo constellations but the other day I put up a sun-shade on my balcony to try and beat the summer heat and I guess that made the poo-fiend feel safe from prying eyes and BOOM this morning I have a huge poo, apparently he's been saving up. Enough is enough, I'm going to go out today and buy a wifi security camera and I'm going to catch this sucker!


----------



## Rube

I've convinced my wife that we really needed a 4万円camera for security reasons......and she bought it! Well I mean I'll buy it, but she bought my story. I'm going to catch this sucker.


----------



## Singapore Saint

Link up the camera to some seriously bright halogens and loud sirens... might annoy the hell out of the neighbours, but he should only do it once!


----------



## Rube

We're still waiting on the camera, it was out of stock and is taking forever. Wife wants to take a picture of the guy and his dog and put mosiac over their faces (the dog's too to protect it's privacy) and make a no ****ting poster to put up.


----------



## Rube

Camera came and I caught the sucker! I told him, "Excuse me sir recently there has been a lot of dog **** in my parking lot and I have video of everybody who passes for the past week, take a different course on your walk." and he's done such. No more poo! Best $350 I've ever spent.


----------

